# Solved: Lenovo Yoga 13 to Win7 - Need WLAN DRIVER



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a clients Lenovo Yoga 13 - preloaded with Win8. They need to have Win7. All devices except WLAN (realtek) working.

Can someone point me to a compatible driver? Tried a few already and no dice....

S~


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what the exact model of the WLAN in device manager 
also would you do identify hardware below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager​For Windows 8
If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm​Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
For Windows XP
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. ​For windows Vista or Windows 7
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​For Windows 8
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

Unknown Device Identifier enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager.
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

Its coming up this way:

USB\VID_0BDA&PID_1724&REV_0200&MI_02
USB\VID_0BDA&PID_1724&MI_02

However I dont know if this is because I foced the install of an INF file for Win7
It's coming up in Dev Mgr as "Other Devices"... 802.11n WLAN Adapter

OF course as a result, I have no internet access on this system, so even when I run Unknown device Identified, It cant go get the required files.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

comes up as 
Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network

which you will find down the page drivers for win7
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...ypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187B


----------



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

That driver didn't work. I've already downloaded it and installed it with no success. USB is working (I'm using it to transfer files back and forth), but I wonder if there is something there preventing the WLAN card forbeing properly detected. The USB devices that aren't configured properly have the vendor ID 8086, Intel, and I've installed a driver chipset package for motherboard resources. Still these weren't picked up.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may need to go through each one, use the identify hardware and then use google to find the driver - but use the manufacturers website - not these driver sites


----------



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

All the devices are Intel devices, and the C216 Chipset package is installed... although I did manage to find the USB driver there, and that took...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

none of the device with a ! have drivers and often those are installed with the chipset for some of those device


----------



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

Well thats what I thought too. I have to hang it up for tonight, but I'll be back at it tomorrow..

S~


----------



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

OK, with a fresh pot of coffee on and some good tunes streaming on Shoutcast, I'm diving back into Yoga. 

Lenovo Yoga 13 that is.

Latest screen grab shows status of devices that are not configured correctly. For the time being, I can get the laptop on the internet for drivers and such by tethering though my cell phone...so at least one step eliminated (swapping flash drives). Intel driver update web page couldn't identify a couple things, which makes sense if they are Realtek...but I'm surprised that it missed the ACPI stuff. Maybe the chipset installtion was the wrong chipset drivers?

Unknown device#1 comes up as
ACPI\YPC2004
*VPC2004

Unknown device#2 comes up as
ACPI\CIND0C60
*CIND0C60

Unknown device#3 comes up as
ACPI\INT3400
*INT3400

Slowly picking away at the unknowns. A couple new files (Intel USB Extensible host controller, Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework - courtesy of Lenovo). Still no joy with Realtek Wifi Driver or this USB2.0-CRW....


----------



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

Latest driver that was supposed to work, didn't

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...229&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think you will have issues as the hardware is new and no w7 drivers around
http://support.lenovo.com/en_GB/downloads/default.page?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried using the Windows 8/8.1 drivers from the Lenovo site? They are generally the same as the Windows 7 drivers.

For the Wireless try the Realtek 8192CU drivers: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...peID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8192CU


----------



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

Ha.... I think I'm getting somewhere. It looks like I was being "too specific" about the driver to use. Instead of specifying the Win7 64-bit driver, moved up a level to let Win7 choose which driver.

These are the details of the driver that ended up working
http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...peID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8192CU


----------

